# Sony BDP-S5100



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Just picked up this Sony yesterday and I'm quite surprised with its performance!!..Of course it supports all the standard formats-3D, Blu Ray, DVD,CD..*But, it also has SACD*!!..It also does a great job of upconverting dvd's as well...The apps are astonishing, having over 100 streaming services, including Netflix, Amazon,Pandora, CinemaNow and so many more!!..Its powered by Gracenote and Java!!..It also has Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio...
The picture quality is excellent and so is the sound quality...The built in WiFi ("super WiFi") is very fast and easy to set up as well...The start up screen is reminiscent to the PS3 and very easy to navigate. I had to do a firmware update as soon as I turned it on, but that's to be expected.
Anyway, I don't mean to ramble on, but I'm just very happy with this player so far, and the best part...*It's only $120!!!!*


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Congrats! I always thought Sony CD, DVD and Blu-ray players were very good reliable units. I only have one complaint about any of the Sony players I have had over the years, the PS3's lack of apps. I also thought SACD had disappeared, glad to see it's still hanging on.

Maybe I need a BDP-S5100 to go along with my KDL-40S5100 :T


----------



## Integra8 (Jan 1, 2011)

My better half picked up the Costco version for $90. My 1st Sony, the S590s motor started making noise. Everything is played through HDMI. SACD sounds wonderful on my system!

Jeff


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

Best Buy has the S5100 on sale for $99, and they would price match CostCo prices as well. I was thinking of buying this model, but by the time I went to Best Buy to get it they didn't have it anymore. I went to my local Costco and they sold out as well.

I ended up buying a LG GP530 strictly for playing 3D movies.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

GusGus748s said:


> Best Buy has the S5100 on sale for $99, and they would price match CostCo prices as well. I was thinking of buying this model, but by the time I went to Best Buy to get it they didn't have it anymore. I went to my local Costco and they sold out as well.
> 
> I ended up buying a LG GP530 strictly for playing 3D movies.


Well, after playing with the GP530 for about a week, I'm not too happy about it. For some reason or another, the screen goes completely super bright white whenever I open the disk tray. It was annoying for me and my wife, we almost went blind lol.

I'm going to return it. Best Buy has the S5100 back on sale for $99 dollars. I was wondering how is the loading time on this BD player?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Sony seems to have excellent players with very good load and read times. I have 2 and they work very well. I still have a problem getting past how thin they are, but the times they are a changing....


----------



## jon96789 (Mar 21, 2013)

The only hangup I have with the new Sonys is that they can take forever to bring up the VUDU app. If you leave it alone for several minutes, it will finally load. My Oppos never had that problem.

The other minor issue is that the Sony has limited wireless range. The receiver is pretty weak.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

I only want it for 3D playback and nothing else.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

GusGus748s said:


> I only want it for 3D playback and nothing else.


They seem to excel at that, for sure.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

I returned the LG BP530 a couple of days ago, and got the Sony S5100. So far, I am liking the S5100 much better than the LG. I'm surprised that the S5100 automatically recognized my Plex Server, and plays the movies without issues. Something that I'm not going to use since I've got my dedicated media players.

The reason I didn't like the LG was due to making the TV screen going bright white when I opened the disk tray, and whenever I was changing some of the options stuff. It was really annoying and eye blinding.


----------

